

96 tablets under $100 - polaris9000
http://www.amazon.com/s/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&emi=ATVPDKIKX0DER&field-availability=-1&field-price-mp-owner-bin=00000-9999&linkCode=ur2&node=1232597011&pf_rd_i=1232597011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=1649708342&pf_rd_r=1FX32BE23KVCF57G5FJA&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-leftnav&pf_rd_t=101&tag=produc05-20

======
mcv
I have some really bad experiences with cheap tablets. They often have their
own custom power plug (rather than using micro-USB like everybody else), and
it's invariably the first thing that breaks.

------
gum_ina_package
Is anyone else amazed by this? Imagine you told yourself you could buy a fully
functional portable computer with a easy to use capacitive touch screen for
~$100 just five years ago? Amazing.

~~~
yk
Absolutely, I recently looked at Ali Express and nowadays you can even get
tablets for < $50. So something like a factor of 10 in 3 years. If this
continuous, then tablets will probably become simple impulse buys in another
five years. Just as magazines are today. ( I have no idea what that means...)

Amazing times indeed.

~~~
ctdonath
_I have no idea what that means..._

I do. My wife got _two_ tablets yesterday: an iPad rMini (upgrade from iPad 1,
thanks Target for the $200 trade-in), and a Kindle (thanks Amazon for the
limited-release offer) for $29. Purpose? about the same as a magazine: light
reading, news, advertising. Considering that magazines today run a newsstand
price of about $5, yeah we're on a trajectory for selling tablets dirt-cheap
as dedicated disposable pre-packaged content viewers.

------
smewpy
To me, real story is, all 96 tablets less than $50 in China.

------
MaybiusStrip
96 tablets cheaper than a TI-83.

~~~
mcphage
I understand TI wanting to make money and all, but this fact infuriates me to
no end.

------
polaris9000
Seriously considering getting that Lenovo IdeaTab A1000L for $99. Has a front
camera too (But no back camera).

------
davidsmith8900
\- Im thinking of buying these and reselling them for a higher price.

